# T/C Black Diamond Muzzleloader



## mayday0_0 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the oppurtunity to buy one of these from a guy i know. I am very unfimilar with this particular gun. Any info or input would be greatly appreciated. What is a good price for a clean used one without a scope?


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm very pleased with the proformance of mine which is an XR. Went out and bought two regular Diamonds.......one for each son. Price off the street....no clue.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I use one of these. I bought it new a few years ago. Not sure of the value but it has been a very good rifle.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I have one topped off with a 3x9 scope and it works great. I shoot 100grains of loose Pyrodex and a TC 240 grain XTP and the gun shoots great. Dropped a doe during gun season at 100 yards, she dropped in her tracks. The only draw back I don't like is capping it, without a capping tool it is a real pain.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

About $75.
T/C no longer makes these. Gun shops were discounting them big time for a while to get rid of inventory....$125 or so at some shops. 
They are/were good accurate guns, just not as easy to clean or maintain likes most of todays inlines. Heck you might beable to find some new still on the racks for a steal.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

I've had a Black Diamond for around 10 years now, and it has served me well. I admittedly don't use it as much as I'd like, but it's still had its share of use. Mine is pretty accurate. I've got it topped with a Burris FFII 1.75-5x20 scope and I shoot <2" groups at 100 yards using 100 grns. of powder and either 240 grn XTP or 250 grn TC Shockwave slugs.

I have no clue what a used one is worth, but I know I saw new ones last year for about $125 floating around. I know that there are new ML on the market for fairly cheap, but TC is a brand that will stand behind their product. I broke the ram rod on mine, made a call to TC and they had a new rod on the way the same day. The new rod arrived and the package had been damaged during shipping and the rod was bent. Another call and they overnighted another rod, along with some stickers, and a cool T attachment for the end that makes loading easier.


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

I have one of these. It shoots fine, I've never had a problem with it.

It is a pain to clean. If you put a scope on it, you can only turn the wrench about a 1/4 turn to get the plug out. 

Also make sure you lube the breech plug and 209 adapter regularly and don't over tighten it.

I got mine stuck and had to order a replacement from T/C.

Overall it is a fine gun. If you can find one cheap $100-$125 I think I'd buy it. 

I paid $260 for mine 5 years ago.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

make sure its a XR with a 26inch barrel and can handle a 150gain powder charge.


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

never had a problem with mine and ive abused it pretty well. im 2 for 2 with it...... accuracy has never been a problem...... great gun.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

TIMfromTroy said:


> I have one of these. It shoots fine, I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> It is a pain to clean. If you put a scope on it, you can only turn the wrench about a 1/4 turn to get the plug out.
> 
> ...


TC has some purple lube (Gorilla Grease) for the threads of the plug that I use religiously. I had the plug get stuck when I first got it, and it took a lot of effort to get it out. 

Also, TC has a special wrench that you can use that fits through the end of the barrel/action for the plug. This makes life a lot easier - http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=748933


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

TIMfromTroy said:


> I have one of these. It shoots fine, I've never had a problem with it.
> 
> It is a pain to clean. If you put a scope on it, you can only turn the wrench about a 1/4 turn to get the plug out.
> 
> ...


 If you remove the bolt you can drop a shallow well socket in behind the nipple and insert a 1/4 inch drive extension from the rear end(where you took the cap and bolt out) and put a rachet on it, makes it a lot easyer to disassemble. Chances are the nipple and breech plug will come out together. You can reinstall them the same way. I make sure to pack the rachet,extension and socket with the other stuff so if I need it I have it.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

huntingfool43 said:


> If you remove the bolt you can drop a shallow well socket in behind the nipple and insert a 1/4 inch drive extension from the rear end(where you took the cap and bolt out) and put a rachet on it, makes it a lot easyer to disassemble. Chances are the nipple and breech plug will come out together. You can reinstall them the same way. I make sure to pack the rachet,extension and socket with the other stuff so if I need it I have it.


Scoped here too. Huntingfools got it right. Pull the striker and the rest is easy.


----------



## Dennis DW (Jul 21, 2005)

I purchased my Black Diamond (synthetic/stainless) about 13ish years ago when they first came out. Mine is the shorter version not the XR (I wish I would have known that they were going to make the XR longer version). I'm very happy with how mine shoots. It came with plastic sights and after breaking them the first year I noticed the new guns had metal sights so I called TC and they sent me the metal sights N/C. Right now I'm shooting 300gr Dead Center sabots behind 120 grain loose Triple 7. It seems to like that load pretty well. I also shot the Hornady 240gr XPT's. I killed my forth deer with it Friday evening. I don't know the value of this gun currently since there are a lot of nicer features on the newer guns. Maybe $125-$150 depending on condition, stainless or blued, etc.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Dennis DW said:


> I purchased my Black Diamond (synthetic/stainless) about 13ish years ago when they first came out. Mine is the shorter version not the XR (I wish I would have known that they were going to make the XR longer version). I'm very happy with how mine shoots. It came with plastic sights and after breaking them the first year I noticed the new guns had metal sights so I called TC and they sent me the metal sights N/C. Right now I'm shooting 300gr Dead Center sabots behind 120 grain loose Triple 7. It seems to like that load pretty well. I also shot the Hornady 240gr XPT's. I killed my forth deer with it Friday evening. I don't know the value of this gun currently since there are a lot of nicer features on the newer guns. Maybe $125-$150 depending on condition, stainless or blued, etc.


I was in the same boat - on both the XR version and the sights. Mine shoots fine, but the longer barrel would be nice. I broke the front sight on mine early on, but I have a scope so it wasn't a big deal. I just removed both sights and used screws to fill the holes. Much cleaner looking, nothing to get hung up on anything, and makes it a lot easier to put a balloon or similar over the muzzle during crappy weather.


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

Can the non-XR version of the Black Diamond handle 150 grains of powder?

I've never shot more than 100 out of mine? Anyone use 150?
I looked inthe owner's manual a few years back and didn't see anything about this.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

TIMfromTroy said:


> Can the non-XR version of the Black Diamond handle 150 grains of powder?
> 
> I've never shot more than 100 out of mine? Anyone use 150?
> I looked inthe owner's manual a few years back and didn't see anything about this.


I've tried 150 grns out of mine - pretty sure the manual stated that 150 grn was the max load. It was near the back of the manual.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

TIMfromTroy said:


> Can the non-XR version of the Black Diamond handle 150 grains of powder?
> 
> I've never shot more than 100 out of mine? Anyone use 150?
> I looked inthe owner's manual a few years back and didn't see anything about this.


I'm not sure, but if the gun has the 22" barrel, 150 grains would be a waste anyway. You likely would not beable to burn all that powder in that short barrel. You could however try the T7 Magnum pellets where you only use two pellets. Ofcourse, make sure the gun is rated for it. If I remember correctly, these guns were rated for 120 grains of powder and came out before the Magnum craze. My original Rem 700 MZL was rated for that and they eventually came out with a version that was rated for 150.....there was no difference other than the newer one was a 209...they didn't use a stronger grade of steel. Once the 150 craze got under way, all the manufacturers rated their gun for 150 and started adding longer barrels to burn that heavy load....hence the XR version of the Black Diamond for Xtended Range.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Start with 100 and work your way up. here's the manual. Some where around page 32 I think it shows magnum loads.

http://www.tcarms.com/assets/manuals/current/Black_Diamond_Manual.pdf


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

They all will shoot 150 grains. I bought mine the first year they came out- with only #11 and musket ignition.
I shoot 90 grains of loose 777 and a TC 250 shockwave- it has killed a lot of deer.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

TIMfromTroy said:


> Can the non-XR version of the Black Diamond handle 150 grains of powder?
> 
> I've never shot more than 100 out of mine? Anyone use 150?
> I looked inthe owner's manual a few years back and didn't see anything about this.


I just went and looked through my manual, and it says that 150 grn is max load. This was the 1994 printing, and I got mine in either 97 or 98.


----------

